# Barley and wife attacked by pitbulls



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

So yesterday afternoon my wife decided to take Barley on a walk, just around the corner from our house two pitbulls come out of nowhere off leash and just clamp on to Barley's ear, the other one on his back leg. My wife is trying to push them off but they are clamped on, the owner, some lady shows up and is just calling their names telling them no but they are of course not listening, wife can't get them to let go, trying to open their mouths without getting bit herself but she got bit a little too, neighbors ran out to help and got the smaller pit away, the owner just grabbed the bigger one in a hug and was telling him to let go and doing nothing else, meanwhile wife is scared this dog is going to rip Barley's ear off. They finally get him off and she somehow gets them back in their yard, neighbor who is an emt helps clean up my wife, she calls me freaking out so I had to leave work, get home and rush the dog to the vet... $800 later Barley is a bit banged up but will be ok. 2 wounds with drains, 6 punctures and stitch areas, antibiotics, pain meds, cone of shame.

Took animal control until today to show up, my wife said all they did was take our statement and give us a report to fill out and send in, I am curious as to what comes from that as these people at the absolute least need to pay our vet bill.

So frustrating that something like this can happen!

Barley resting last night:


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

poor little Barley


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope he feels better soon. I would keep on animal control. MAKE them do their job.

We had a foster dog that I named Barley, his original name was Bailey, but I thought that was too common.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that is quite a story...poor pupper and your poor wife!


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

How awful for your family. It is absolutely irresponsible and inexcusable for people to have untrained animals that they cannot control. It doesn't matter what the breed is. 

I imagine there are leash laws where you live. You should look into what fines etc are associated with these. I realize animal control should know this but it has been my unfortunate experience that many city employees are not familiar with the laws they are tasked to enforce.

If it were me I would send your vet bill via registered mail to your neighbor. I am not a lawyer ( not even close) but should they refuse to pay I think small claims court is where you would be headed. Seems you had plenty of witnesses.

Again so sorry this has happened.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened to Barley and your wife. A terrifying experience indeed. Hoping Barley recovers real soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor puppy! I'm glad he and your wife are going to be ok, it could have ended so much worse.
I don't know how they do things there but here in MI I was attacked by a GSD when walking Ky. She got him by the throat but I was bit on my hand. Animal control came and talked to me then left a form for me to fill out while he talked to the owner. He came back an hour later to pick up my statement and to let me know the dog did have his shots.
I had a choice of prosecuting or not. I chose not to if they would make it so he couldn't jump his fence again. They made her put up a privacy fence and the dog was quarantined in the yard for 10 days and she had to pay my medical bills.
I hope Barley feels better real soon!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Animal Control has an obligation to investigate the matter and follow-up. Particularly if your wife was bitten, also. You should follow-up with the owner for reimbursement for Barley's vet costs. You may want to consult a "dog-bite" attorney--especially if your wife was bitten.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I think this is a dangerous situation (no matter what the breed) if there is an irresponsible dog owner not controlling her (obviously aggressive) dogs and not taking this situation seriously. She should definitely pay your vet bills and if animal control won't help I'd call the police.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

oh no poor little Barley, im so glad to hear he is ok, i hope he makes a speedy recovery and this horrible experience doesnt put him off or make him scared of other dogs in the future.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Poor puppy! I'm glad he and your wife are going to be ok, it could have ended so much worse.
> I don't know how they do things there but here in MI I was attacked by a GSD when walking Ky. She got him by the throat but I was bit on my hand. Animal control came and talked to me then left a form for me to fill out while he talked to the owner. He came back an hour later to pick up my statement and to let me know the dog did have his shots.
> I had a choice of prosecuting or not. I chose not to if they would make it so he couldn't jump his fence again. They made her put up a privacy fence and the dog was quarantined in the yard for 10 days and she had to pay my medical bills.
> I hope Barley feels better real soon!


My wife said they left a form for us to fill out, and will take ours and the other dog owners' and then I'm guessing we will have the opportunity to do something. For sure we are going to present them with the vet bill. Orange County has very good animal control officers so I'm hoping it should be pretty straightforward.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Ask the neighbors that helped to write down a statement for you on what happened most times animal control does all due dilligence sometimes not and you will need that in case it becomes civil in order to make sure they pay all costs.

So sorry this happened to you and your poor pup and wife, to many uneducated people own a pitbull. That is not a dog for everyone and should be cared for and trained properly and just by her behavior we can pretty much be assured that is not the case!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened.. I hope Barley makes a speedy recovery. What a terrifying experience. Unbelievable how irresponsible people can be.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm sorry this happened. Make sure to verify through the owner or Animal Control that the dogs were current on rabies vaccinations. If they are not current they will probably be quarantined or you will be advised to start the rabies series.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> I think this is a dangerous situation (no matter what the breed) if there is an irresponsible dog owner not controlling her (obviously aggressive) dogs and not taking this situation seriously. She should definitely pay your vet bills and if animal control won't help I'd call the police.


I echo what Laura said. Call the police and file an official complaint. 

All dogs here, are required to be on leash at all times, unless one is at an off leash area....that alone is a violation and lack of responsibility of the owner, currently seemingly at your expense. I would encourage you to do whatever it takes to ensure that this never happens again to anyone else, or you again and to at minimum get reimbursed for your vet costs as a result of what happened.

I am so sorry to read what happened to you, your wife and Barely. I hope that Barley recovers fast and well and has no lasting affects from this incident.

Healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to poor Barley and your wife. How awful! I wish them both a very speedy recovery!


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your wife and Barley. So irresponsible of the other owner to just reinforce a negative stereotype. I really hope everyone heals and that the matter is resolved quickly - frankly, I'd be asking for the vet bill plus compensation for emotional duress. I can't imagine how scary that must've been in the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened to you. How scary!!! I live near Los Angeles and I no longer walk my dogs in my neighborhood because of the excessive number of off leash dogs of all sizes and types. I had one irresponsible neighbor laugh because I jumped and yelped when their GSWs lunged at my dog while we walked on the sidewalk.
I hope your dear pup and wife recover from this unfortunate incident. Sending healing thoughts...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Poor Barley--and your poor wife. No one should ever be made to feel this way by simply walking their dog. Praying Barley heals very soon--and I agree with the others, don't stop until the other owner pays your vet bills and something is done to make sure this doesn't happen again. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is just terrifying. I'm so sorry for Barley and your whole family. What despicable dog owners.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

How awful! I'm so sorry for your wife and Barley. That must have been terrifying for both of them. I would take it to the farthest degree I could and I like the idea of a "dog bite" attorney.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope Barley won't have issues going forward with fear. I know I would. Hope everyone heals quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is awful. Poor little guy


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I can imagine how frightened they both were. I hope you get everything settled and the other owner never lets those dogs off leash again. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts to both Barley, and your wife. I hope there are no long term emotional scars as well.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your wife and Barley. I would be terrified if that happened to me. I hope they recover quickly and everything is resolved quickly. It may be a good idea to get her some pepper spray or something for future walks.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel bad for your wife and Barley and I hope both recover quickly. I do question the breed of the dog that attacked your Barley. So many dogs are called pitbulls when in fact they are not and it gives the APBT a bad name. I hope the lady that owns the dogs pay your vet bills and if they are APBT I hope she learns how to properly contain and care for her APBT so this doesnt happen again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please make sure you follow up on this and demand proof that these dogs had their rabies shots. If they do not then your wife will have to take the rabies shots and Barley will probably need a rabies booster. that is the major concern, but this person also needs to pay your vet and doctor bills.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Poor little Barley...and your poor wife, too! Incidents like this make me sick. Innocent dogs and people being attacked by aggressive, unsupervised dogs. It's terrible that Barley has to pay the price for someone else's irresponsibility. I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Poor pup, and your wife must be terrified. 

I hope they both make a fast mental recovery from this incident


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

That's just horrible to happen especially to a pup. Your pup reminds me of my 19 month old pup. I had a run in with a pit bull at the dog park that tried to attack Macintosh but he was a smart dog and had him pinned down by the throat till someone grabbed the pit then he let go and went on playing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry your wife and Barley had this bad experience. {{hugs}}


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG. I feel for your family!!! I hope you get some ustice!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just seeing this now - how terrifying. I'm so glad Barley and your wife are alright.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just seeing this now also--how is Barley? Hope your wife is not so shaken up. 

It would be worth reading up on how to break up a dog fight. I only did that after my dog was involved in one, and I wish I had known how prior. Although we want to protect our dogs, it can be very, very dangerous for the human who intervenes.

Take care--hope everyone is OK today and ready to enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so scary! I hope Barley recovers quickly and isn't afraid of other dogs as he grows up.

Tucker was attacked by a black lab when he was about a year old... it was scary. I'm still not a fan of black labs to this day.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened.
Does the owner of the dogs know where you live? If so have they come by to see how everyone is and to offer to pay bills? I certainly would if I was that owner!!
I agree about checking rabies vaccine and even asking your vet if a booster is in order?
I hope your wife and Barley are okay


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd go over & confront the woman with the vet bill.If you feel unsafe I'd have a police officer escort you.If she refuses to pay I'd take her to court.Your wife & you should not feel afraid to walk your pup in your own neighborhood.Maybe paying the vet bill will let her know she has to do more to controll her dogs.Here animal control would already have the dogs locked up until a trial


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

GuliblGuy said:


> So yesterday afternoon my wife decided to take Barley on a walk, just around the corner from our house two pitbulls come out of nowhere off leash and just clamp on to Barley's ear, the other one on his back leg. My wife is trying to push them off but they are clamped on, the owner, some lady shows up and is just calling their names telling them no but they are of course not listening, wife can't get them to let go, trying to open their mouths without getting bit herself but she got bit a little too, neighbors ran out to help and got the smaller pit away, the owner just grabbed the bigger one in a hug and was telling him to let go and doing nothing else, meanwhile wife is scared this dog is going to rip Barley's ear off. They finally get him off and she somehow gets them back in their yard, neighbor who is an emt helps clean up my wife, she calls me freaking out so I had to leave work, get home and rush the dog to the vet... $800 later Barley is a bit banged up but will be ok. 2 wounds with drains, 6 punctures and stitch areas, antibiotics, pain meds, cone of shame.
> 
> Took animal control until today to show up, my wife said all they did was take our statement and give us a report to fill out and send in, I am curious as to what comes from that as these people at the absolute least need to pay our vet bill.
> 
> ...


Make a claim with the pit owners home insurance! Or go to small claims court. Not sure where you live, but we take dog bites very seriously here! I would be LIVID!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

GuliblGuy said:


> So yesterday afternoon my wife decided to take Barley on a walk, just around the corner from our house two pitbulls come out of nowhere off leash and just clamp on to Barley's ear, the other one on his back leg. My wife is trying to push them off but they are clamped on, the owner, some lady shows up and is just calling their names telling them no but they are of course not listening, wife can't get them to let go, trying to open their mouths without getting bit herself but she got bit a little too, neighbors ran out to help and got the smaller pit away, the owner just grabbed the bigger one in a hug and was telling him to let go and doing nothing else, meanwhile wife is scared this dog is going to rip Barley's ear off. They finally get him off and she somehow gets them back in their yard, neighbor who is an emt helps clean up my wife, she calls me freaking out so I had to leave work, get home and rush the dog to the vet... $800 later Barley is a bit banged up but will be ok. 2 wounds with drains, 6 punctures and stitch areas, antibiotics, pain meds, cone of shame.
> 
> Took animal control until today to show up, my wife said all they did was take our statement and give us a report to fill out and send in, I am curious as to what comes from that as these people at the absolute least need to pay our vet bill.
> 
> ...


Pssstttt, check your pm's.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

WTH! This makes me furious! I am so sorry for your wife and Barley. Really hoping your vet bills get paid by the pits owner...out of HER pocket. And that there are repercussions for the owner. Sounds like someone needs to light a fire under animal control as well!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Next time, it might be a kid. 

Why would anyone want a dog like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor poor Barley. Your poor wife too of course. Must have been terrifying for them both. I hope Barley makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems to be mostly pit bulls, though any dog can bite, but you rarely read of many compaired to pit bulls, i hope your wife and dog recovers, i would most certainly make them pay the vet bills.


----------



## mich4242 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is terrible, poor boy and must have been very scary for your wife. People need to keep there dogs under control, should be on a lead in the garden.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes and advice! Just wanted to update, wife is feeling better, just her left hand is a little weak, she got antibiotics in case of infection, no stitches for her.

Barley seemed to be back to his old self yesterday, except for the cone, which he has already learned to navigate very well with. He is losing teeth fast and wants to chew, but can't hold anything in his paws with the cone on so that is the worst part about it as far as we can tell. So we get to hold washcloths and his antler while he knaws on them  

Animal control came, we have to fill out a report for them to take the next step, but the guy was really nice and made it very apparent he wants us to fill out the form (which we will obviously, he says most people don't and then they can't do anything), the dogs will be quarantined for 10 days, and they will check them for current shots, licensing, and if they are too dangerous to be released.

Here are a couple pictures of Barley in the backyard, he's endlessly searching for sticks to chew on.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

So glad he and your wife are doing so much better. Please do fill out that report asap. Don't let this go because next time it might be a child. How much time do you have to fill it out? I probably would have filled it out the same night--all caps! lol
Hoping you all had a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That photo just breaks my heart. Just an FYI, when a pitbull tried to kill my previous golden, (and her idiot owner sauntered the 300 yards her dog had run to attack mine and who was now clamped onto my dog's throat), I lifted the pit's hind legs in an effort to get her to release Cody. That did not work, but it does help prevent you getting bitten. In my case, it also gave me a place to kick the dog (her kidneys) to get her to let go, which did work. The owners of the dog that attacked Barley absolutely must pay your vet bills, even if you must go to small claims court to make it happen.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Animal Control has an obligation to investigate the matter and follow-up. Particularly if your wife was bitten, also. You should follow-up with the owner for reimbursement for Barley's vet costs. You may want to consult a "dog-bite" attorney--especially if your wife was bitten.


I'm very against sue-happy people but if your wife was bit by one of these dogs and their dirtbag owner had them off leash (not saying all pit owners are dirtbags btw) you should sue. Im sick of people with vicious dogs that just let them run free.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

GuliblGuy said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes and advice! Just wanted to update, wife is feeling better, just her left hand is a little weak, she got antibiotics in case of infection, no stitches for her.
> 
> Barley seemed to be back to his old self yesterday, except for the cone, which he has already learned to navigate very well with. He is losing teeth fast and wants to chew, but can't hold anything in his paws with the cone on so that is the worst part about it as far as we can tell. So we get to hold washcloths and his antler while he knaws on them
> 
> ...


I will hold my tongue, for the most part.
I'm so sorry this happened to you....really, honestly, it sickens me. There is SO MUCH I want to sahy about this, but I need to censor myself.

I'm so sorry. I had my dog attacked at a young age too, she wasn't even one year old yet. And it just hurt my soul.

As a suggestion and to make your pup more comfortable....have you heard of the Bite Not collar? It's not a cone, allows for more freedom of movement and more comfortable sleep. I had one for my border collie when he was neutered.

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This certainly justifies carrying pepper spray. 

Would pepper spray get a dog to release?

I'd give my opinion of what should be done with these two dogs, but I will also bite my tongue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nairb said:


> This certainly justifies carrying pepper spray.
> 
> Would pepper spray get a dog to release?
> 
> ...


In the heat of the moment it's hard to spray pepper spray or mace accurately and you might just end up spraying your own dog instead of the attacking dog. JMO.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

OP, do you know the owners of the Pitbulls? I often wonder what people do if you don't know the dog or the owner(s).

My Pom was attacked and I didn't know the owner nor the dog. Somehow, my brother tracked him down as someone I described the guy and dog to said she saw them in the neighborhood. But, I didn't know the name of the owner(s) so the Municipal Government (incl. 'Animal Control) wouldn't do anything. They were totally uncooperative. It didn't matter that they had an address. Privacy laws! You need their names. 

If the dog bit a person, I'm sure it would be a whole different story.

Since, it's another animal, even a pet dog, they do nothing. Not sure how it is there.

I definitely recommend carrying pepper spray. Yes, I would bet money it would stop an attacking dog. Just make sure you spray the attacker in the eyes.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> In the heat of the moment it's hard to spray pepper spray or mace accurately and you might just end up spraying your own dog instead of the attacking dog. JMO.


The pepper spray I had, I'm sure I could spray the other dog. The spray goes a fair distance. As long as it's not too old and still works properly, anyone should be able to aim it accurately.

If it ends up spraying your own dog, as long as you get the attacker, then so what, right? Do you want your dog with wounds at the vet or the slim chance, it will need eye drops?


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

I am just reading all that now.. so sorry this happened to you guys. Hope for a fast recovery. And hopefully a teaching moment for the reckless owner..


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh gosh ...that 's not good. Here in NZ, Animal Control is Very strict, especially when it comes to Pitbulls. We have had quite a number of children & adults badly mauled by this breed & they are now banned from being brought into NZ. I do hope Barley & your wife are not too traumatised. That must have been terrifying for them both. A couple of days ago, we took our fifteen week old GR Loki & our six year old papillon on a different route for their evening stroll. Like your wife & Barley, we were suddenly confronted by a young Doberman, who appeared on the pavement at the end of his owner's driveway, unleashed. No human in sight. We were really alarmed, as he stood there staring at us. We turned our backs on him as calmly as we could, & walked quickly back the way we had come. I told my husband to snatch up the papillon & I would heave up the puppy, if we heard him running up behind us ......I was walking the puppy. At the end of the road, amazingly we were suddenly confronted by another young Doberman, unleashed, who came sprinting down his driveway, & like the first one, stood staring at us. We moved very quickly around the corner, I can tell you. Thank god, neither of our dogs barked. These Dobermans looked to be a similar age, around a couple of years old. No gates or fences on front of either property. So scary.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor baby... Hope he and your wife recover quickly. I had a dog attack me when I lived in NY. I called animal control, they told me to call the police and the police in turn told me to call animal control. I called them back and someone finally took the report. It took them a day or so before they talked to the dogs owner. Good luck and I agree the owner of the pits need to pay the vet bills. Get statements from anyone that helped or saw the incident and take pictures of both your wife's and the dogs wounds. If the pit owner refuses to help with the bills; take them to small claims court. Good luck


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I just ordered this. I got the regular pepper spray, not the diluted dog deterrent spray. If a pitbull wants to kill my dog, I don't want to have to worry about not having enough potency to stop him in his tracks. 

By the way, it's not just pitbulls. It seems as though everyone in my neighborhood feels the need to walk their dogs off leash. One particular yellow lab sneaks up on us in the dark. He seems friendly enough, but his owner is not. I told him I didn't like his dog sneaking up on us after about the 5th time this happened, and he unleashed a tirade of verbal threats. I would not hesitate to use this on him as well. Of course, I'd rather not have to. And....no, I would not use it on this particular dog, as he has not shown to be a threat.

Link to product: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/SABRE-Runner-Pepper-Spray-Strap/dp/B002E6RERU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354166397&sr=8-3&keywords=sabre+red+pepper+spray[/ame]


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Dallas Gold,

Thanks for the tip on the possible risk of getting it in my own dog's eyes, but it's a risk I'm willing to take given the alternative. I would guess it would be easier for the dog to forget about temporary burning eyes vs. deep gashes and dozens of stitches. The advice is good nonetheless. It's probably best to use it only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

A lil update...we now have pepper spray to take with us on walks as a just in case. We were walking down that same street the other night and a jack russell terrier came bounding out of a homes back yard where the gate wasn't locked, barking his head off and charging us a bit. Barley got very scared and tried to run, but I held him and we just backed up slowly and then turned around. Guess that street is cursed!

Walking Barley is....different for sure. A lil PTSD I guess. He's very concerned with keeping an eye out in front/behind/across the street from us, and jumps at every little noise. It's getting a lil better every day so far, so that is promising.

We got all the paperwork to animal control, and I finally talked to an officer. They will investigate the dogs as potentially dangerous, but it could be a couple months before they get to the case. In the meantime we are responsible for contacting the owners about our bills, so I'll be doing that this weekend and see what they say. Barley's stitches come out on Saturday!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am sorry this happened to your wife and dog, and I hope everyone is healing well. Could I suggest, that when you present the vet bill to the pitbulls owner, you take someone with you. It never hurts to have a witness.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no! That is so terrible! Poor Barley and your wife and you - poor all of you! They better pay your vet bill at the very least! That is horrible!


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

If it were me I would avoid a person to person visit to discuss the bill. I would send them a note and the bill via registered ( signature required mail.) If it comes to pass that you end up in small claims court... this is the best way to prove that they received your letter and bill..and it is a great way to prevent any unwanted conflict between you and the pit-bulls and their owners. Jmo.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this happened to you, you are going to want to make sure that Barley goes everywhere with you and gets very well socialized... he is goign to be scared and it is going to be up to you to make sure that all future contact with other dogs is positive... I would have treats with you and every time you see another dog praise and treat praise and treat and don't coddle never ever do the high pitched sympathetic "it's ok baby he won't hurt you, it's ok" if you know what i mean don't do that ... hen you see another dog ... praise good boy and laugh and act like seeing another dog is no big deal and lots of treats so he starts to learn that GOOD things happen when he sees other dogs... you definitely want to nip this in the bud... if he is fearful... it is a natural reaction he is having and he can sense your stress when you see other dogs so you want to keep it very positive ... if your wife is nervous have her suck on some tic tacs which will cover up the adrenaline smell on her breath.... 

good luck and sorry to hear that this happened to you


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry this has happened to your family. There is no excuse IMO for dogs to be roaming free. We've been charged by loose aggressive dogs and I now walk with a golf club. I will do whatever it takes to protect my dogs. Shalva gave excellent advice on working with him on overcoming any fear he has. It is so sad to think of the emotional wounds that were inflicted along with the physical ones.

I definitely would pursue the issue with the owner. I don't know if I'd feel comfortable contacting them, but I'm sure my hubby would and, if not satisfied, would contact an attorney.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Nairb said:


> I just ordered this. I got the regular pepper spray, not the diluted dog deterrent spray. If a pitbull wants to kill my dog, I don't want to have to worry about not having enough potency to stop him in his tracks.
> 
> By the way, it's not just pitbulls. It seems as though everyone in my neighborhood feels the need to walk their dogs off leash. One particular yellow lab sneaks up on us in the dark. He seems friendly enough, but his owner is not. I told him I didn't like his dog sneaking up on us after about the 5th time this happened, and he unleashed a tirade of verbal threats. I would not hesitate to use this on him as well. Of course, I'd rather not have to. And....no, I would not use it on this particular dog, as he has not shown to be a threat.


That looks good but I am sure that the dog spray would be potent enough. The one I posted, I can tell it would work. 

The regular spray is probably good, too, but I would find out the laws in your State before having any consideration of using it on a person. Maybe it's allowable but here, it's illegal. 

The other good thing about the dog spray is that the bottle is small enough to conceal or slip into coat pockets. The nozzle is also very versatile and it doesn't take long to 'open.' 

The only positive or fortunate thing is that the OP has the contact info of the pitbull owners (name, address, number etc.). So, trying to get them to pay for vet bills will be easier.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

BenP said:


> That looks good but I am sure that the dog spray would be potent enough. The one I posted, I can tell it would work.
> 
> The regular spray is probably good, too, but I would find out the laws in your State before having any consideration of using it on a person. Maybe it's allowable but here, it's illegal.
> 
> ...


There are no restrictions on pepper spray in Minnesota. We actually have conceal and carry here, but you better be prepared to prove that is was necessary if you ever discharge your weapon. 

Some of the dog repellents claimed to be effective for low to medium aggression. Another dog's jaws clamped around my dog's neck seems like high aggression. I don't want to take any chances. 

As I said earlier, I hope to never have to use it.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Well....Friday Barley had a golf ball size fluid build up under his attacked ear, took him to the vet and they drained it, but the next day it was back.

We have an 11 am vet appt, they are going to have to put him under and cut it open and put a drain in, so looks like we will be back to the cone for another 10 days or so, and another few hundred dollars in bills.

Didn't go talk to the pit owners since I knew we would have another bill to add to the mix, will likely go talk to them in the next couple days.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh poor barley. I am curious to know how it will go with the owners. good luck


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Nairb said:


> There are no restrictions on pepper spray in Minnesota. We actually have conceal and carry here, but you better be prepared to prove that is was necessary if you ever discharge your weapon.
> 
> Some of the dog repellents claimed to be effective for low to medium aggression. Another dog's jaws clamped around my dog's neck seems like high aggression. I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> As I said earlier, I hope to never have to use it.


You could use it on a person with cause? Interesting. You can't do that in Ontario, Canada. Only on another animal to protect yourself or your pet. 

Edit: Oh, you mean other dogs, right?  I would use it anyway. It's ridiculous to be forced to be defenceless if some dog becomes aggressive and attacks yours or yourself. 

I think it should be changed to justify spraying people if you need to. I think stupid owners would think twice before letting an aggressive pet off leash or mouthing off because they're an irresponsible owner because they can't accept their aggressive dog or whatever. 

I would be in favour of any such law.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

BenP said:


> You could use it on a person with cause? Interesting. You can't do that in Ontario, Canada. Only on another animal to protect yourself or your pet.
> 
> Edit: Oh, you mean other dogs, right?  I would use it anyway. It's ridiculous to be forced to be defenceless if some dog becomes aggressive and attacks yours or yourself.
> 
> ...


You can legally spray a person with pepper spray for self defense in Minnesota, but just as if you shoot someone in self defense, you would need to prove that it was necessary. However, I doubt the burden of proof would be the same. 

I believe it's illegal to carry it in New York state.

It would also be ridiculous to be forced to be defenseless against a threat of bodily harm from a human. If a 100 lb woman sprayed a 200 male attacker with pepper spray, would she be charged with a crime in Ontario? Let's assume for the sake of discussion, she was carrying it to protect her from aggressive dogs. I know you agree with me, but I'm curious as to how the Ontario criminal justice system would handle it.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow i just finished reading this entire thread. i am SO SO sorry for what happened to your pup and wife. i am so terrified to go through a situation like this especially since a lot of people over here keep their dogs off leash. I would make that owner pay for everything you guys are going through. i wish barley a healthy recovery keep us updated. its a shame your going through this around holiday time, hopefully soon it will be over for you guys and you can enjoy the rest of your holiday season.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

First I am sorry this happened to your wife and pup. There is a lot I'd like to say, but I will take a cue from a few others...except I will say...stupid people should not own dogs...nuff said


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Nairb said:


> You can legally spray a person with pepper spray for self defense in Minnesota, but just as if you shoot someone in self defense, you would need to prove that it was necessary. However, I doubt the burden of proof would be the same.
> 
> I believe it's illegal to carry it in New York state.
> 
> It would also be ridiculous to be forced to be defenseless against a threat of bodily harm from a human. If a 100 lb woman sprayed a 200 male attacker with pepper spray, would she be charged with a crime in Ontario? Let's assume for the sake of discussion, she was carrying it to protect her from aggressive dogs. I know you agree with me, but I'm curious as to how the Ontario criminal justice system would handle it.


I'm told in another thread that I'm wrong but I could have SWORE that I read that it's legal as long as you bought 'special' spray that is for aggressive dogs or bears.

After a google search, I cannot argue any longer. 

Still, it shocked me and I think it's absolutely insane. I guess no one wants politics seeping into any of this discussions but c'mon!

So, you have a puppy or young dog or even if it's older, you have no recourse or defence if some idiot owner doesn't have enough sense to have his/her aggressive dog on a leash?!? 

In Canada, the laws are bad enough in the sense that you must know the owner and the dog by name (YES, I AM SERIOUS) and you better know their address or there is NOTHING you can do. You cannot seek damages or get them to pay the vet bill.

There is a privacy law that will ensure you won't get any info unless you already have it somehow.

That's a separate issue but yes, there is no defence against the dog unless you are willing to take it on. It's insanity.

I just read that some people carry wasp spray. Does anyone know whether THAT'S legal?!? I'm not sure what excuse you could give during winter months but I really think it would be good to carry something. Would perfume or cologne or those sport sprays stop a dog in its tracks?

"Officer, I was just spraying myself after a jog and then I guess it got on this attacking dog!"

I mean, totally insane.  Sorry for the rant within...


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

how traumatic for Barley and your wife, both must have been scared to death. Our daughter was bit by a Great Dane once while walking our neighborhood and because it was the dogs first reported bite for this particular dog the family was forced to increase the height of their fence and that was checked by animal control and pay our emergency room visit and told if there was a second bite reported the consequences would be different. That is here in Indiana and all states have different laws.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

BenP said:


> I'm told in another thread that I'm wrong but I could have SWORE that I read that it's legal as long as you bought 'special' spray that is for aggressive dogs or bears.
> 
> After a google search, I cannot argue any longer.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure a lot of women carry pepper spray in the US. My wife used to carry it when she worked at a hospital in a rough part of town. I've never heard of anyone using pepper spray for anything other than self defense. There is absolutely no reason to make it illegal to carry. All that does is give criminals one less thing to worry about. 

I carry mine all the time now. I'm not a small guy, and I'm out walking a larger dog in the dark, so I'm not a likely target, but you just never know.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, how scary. Poor Barley. This kind of stuff really upsets me. I had a dog try to claw through it's fence trying to get at Brew and I one day, I was pretty scared. I can only imagine the sheer terror that your wife must have been going through.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I finally have all the bills ready, and set up a time tomorrow with the 3rd party neighbor who helped my wife to have him show me where the pit owners live so I will present them with the info.

Barley is doing good, cone off, no more fluid buildup, you wouldn't know anything has happened except for the areas on his neck/side where he was shaved for stitches.

He still gets freaked out a bit while walking at night, but it gets better every day. Here is a pic of him from last Friday when he came to work with me and we went to the park during lunch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barley*

I am so VERY SORRY for what happened to Barley and your wife. I would not walk around their house anymore, to be on the safe side!


----------



## Naples6020 (Dec 14, 2012)

I do not like pitbulls period!!! I think that you should have a special permit to own one! I think you must be required to go through training on how to handle pitbulls. I feel that they are a very dog aggressive breed. Sorry, all you pit lovers but, no thanks!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Naples6020 said:


> I do not like pitbulls period!!! I think that you should have a special permit to own one! I think you must be required to go through training on how to handle pitbulls. I feel that they are a very dog aggressive breed. Sorry, all you pit lovers but, no thanks!!!


I'm sorry but you're looking at the wrong end of the leash when you're pointing that finger.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have to agree with Bentley's mom here. Hubbies niece owns one, and I know a few others. They are the sweetest dogs and I will happily let me dogs be around them.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Naples6020 said:


> I do not like pitbulls period!!! I think that you should have a special permit to own one! I think you must be required to go through training on how to handle pitbulls. I feel that they are a very dog aggressive breed. Sorry, all you pit lovers but, no thanks!!!


While Pits are not my favorite breed, there are a lot of great Pits out there. I actually donate to a rescue that works with Great Danes and Pits.

The real issue, with every breed, is owners who don't bother to train their dogs. Before Pitties were the "bad guys," there were "evil" dobermans. And they were preceded by "mean" GSD. There are always going to be a breed of dog preferred by crooks, who don't train them or only train them to be mean.

I would love to see a time when adopting/buying/rescuing a dog required attendance in classes.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> *The real issue, with every breed, is owners who don't bother to train their dogs.* .


 
I totally disagree with this statement. Just like any breed, dogs are bred for a purpose. And unfortunately a tremendous amount of these dogs have been bred for fighting not unlike goldens being bred for their hunting skills. They are easily available and we all know what happens when they are put in the wrong hands. I certainly would not compare them to any other breed whose owner does not bother to train their dogs. Not even close.


----------



## Naples6020 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still dont like the breed. I agree with Wyatts mommy. I think responsible breeder will breed for good temperments. While I beleive a lot of pit owners just breed for aggression.(backyard breeders) If you go to the shelter 85% of the dogs are pit mixes. So, it seems their are many poor pit owners.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

They are not all bad...a big reason Pits are so good at fighting is their super strong desire to please their human who wants them to fight...even at the expense of their own safety. And for that purpose many were bred to be big and stocky and strong. 

With the right training and socialization they can be great dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

GuliblGuy said:


> They are not all bad...a big reason Pits are so good at fighting is their super strong desire to please their human who wants them to fight...even at the expense of their own safety. And for that purpose many were bred to be big and stocky and strong.
> 
> With the right training and socialization they can be great dogs.


And with more and more going into the wrong hands it they will only get a worse rap. If nobody can control who they go to.....the problem will never go way unless the breed does or other stringent laws.

Personal for me as a good friend of mine almost lost her arm from one by protecting her dog. We have one that lives down the street from us and all us other neighbors got together and decided that if this dog gets out we will do whatever we can to prevent something terrible from happening. If you get my drift.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

BajaOklahoma said:


> While Pits are not my favorite breed, there are a lot of great Pits out there. I actually donate to a rescue that works with Great Danes and Pits.
> 
> The real issue, with every breed, is owners who don't bother to train their dogs. Before Pitties were the "bad guys," there were "evil" dobermans. And they were preceded by "mean" GSD. There are always going to be a breed of dog preferred by crooks, who don't train them or only train them to be mean.
> 
> I would love to see a time when adopting/buying/rescuing a dog required attendance in classes.


My family showed and bred Dobermans when I was growing up. I took two of them through obedience school by the time I was 14. They had similar temperaments to most Goldens I have been around. Please don't compare Dobermans and Pitbulls. Most dog attacks that result in serious injuries or death seem to be caused by this one breed. That does not mean there aren't good ones, but you wouldn't catch me owning one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

If Pitbulls were being bred responsibly, as with any breed, there would be a lot less dog aggressive Pit's out there. This doesn't just mean breeding for the temperment, although that is a huge part, but also responsible homing, raising etc of the breed. honestly I do not know any dog aggressive Pits...even though I do know they are out there.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are 30 years of stats for dog bites in the US and Canada. 

The numbers of maimings and deaths from pits and pit mixes as a percentage of the whole is astounding - about 59%. Add Rottweilers and wolf hybrids, and it climbs to 76%. 

There are no doubt many irresponsible owners, but that alone cannot be blamed for those remarkable numbers. Every breed has its share of irresponsible owners. 

http://images.bimedia.net/documents/Dog+attack+stats+with+breed+2012.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Robert&Riley (Dec 10, 2012)

I would be furious if another person's dogs attacked mine like that. I definitely do not agree with blaming the breed. Yes pit bulls are a more aggressive breed but when properly trained they are very loyal. My parents have a pitbull who weighs 80 lbs. I've seen him back down from a barking Yorkie. He is a gigantic baby. I personally don't choose to own a Pit but I don't just blame the dog. It is irresponsible of the owner if they cannot handle a breed like a Pit Bull then they have no business owning one.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

I started this to get info and support for what happened to us, not to bash certain breeds/irresponsible owners or start a debate about it, so if we can stay on topic it would be appreciated


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

For those that care, I finally went and talked to the owner, she was super apologetic and seemed very sorry, she said their backyard is now double gated so this won't happen again, and is going to get the dogs into training in the spring.

She is a single mom with 2 kids and is receptive to covering our costs, but it will likely be payments in installments to cover our vet bills/medical bills.


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update... it is good news that the lady has taken steps to keep her dogs under control and also that she is responsive to help pay for vet bills.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats awesome news!! I'm so happy that the meeting went well. Is both Barley and your Wife back to being 100%?


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Brave said:


> Thats awesome news!! I'm so happy that the meeting went well. Is both Barley and your Wife back to being 100%?


Thanks! My wife is still pretty freaked out to go on walks, especially since once we are home after work it is already dark. She went on a walk with us last weekend to the park during the day and that went great.

Barley is still halfway skittish on walks at night, but he is already much better. We are visiting family in MA while he is staying with family back home and they have a small dog which he is having a blast playing with, his first real good interaction with another dog since this happened, so I'm sure that will only serve to help him more.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear that this issue was resolved in a civil way. I'm also glad that the other owner was proactive about not letting an incident like this happen again, so many times the other party may just "blow it off". 

From here on out it's a mental obstacle for your wife and Barley. Take it slowly and both will be on back to their normal routine at a comfortable level. It was a horrifying incident and they each gotta take to their own pace when it comes to recovering.


----------

